# Ultegra SL rear derailleur compatibility



## Cannondaleman (Nov 1, 2009)

Just got a good deal on an Ultegra SL 6600 short cage rear derailleur from Probikekit. The website says compatible with 8,9,or 10 speeds. I currently have 9 speed 105 shifters and a Sram 9 tooth cassette, 12-26. I also run an FSA copact crank-50/34. Will there be any problems with this derailleur?


----------



## rock mafia (Aug 1, 2009)

It will work fine.


----------

